# 5. Schaeferwerk-Mountainbike-Cup - 30. Mai 2010



## knarfyleo (23. März 2010)

Die Ausschreibung und Online-Anmeldung für den *MTB-Cup in Dassel *sind verfügbar.
http://www.sollinglauf.de/aus_mtb-cup.html
Auch bei uns übernimmt *sportident* die Zeitnahme und Auswertung


----------



## Berrrnd (23. März 2010)

supi, supi, supi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Domme02 (23. März 2010)

ich werde da sein......


----------



## knarfyleo (25. März 2010)

Im Kopf der Ausschreibung ist der Link zur *Anmeldung*, geht mom nicht besser. 
Dort ist auch der Link zur den Ergebnissen.
Aber MTB-Fahrer sind ja flexibel


----------



## knarfyleo (1. April 2010)

Das Rennen ist eine Woche nach Pfingsten, also ideal nach dem Pfingsturlaub


----------



## knarfyleo (20. April 2010)

Nach dem Warm-up in Hellental hat jetzt die Challenge4mtb begonnen.
Hier die Termine:
18.04. Warm Up Marathon Hellental 
25.04. Kami-Cup Barntrup 
15.05. Race To Sky Boffzen 
22.05. Kollerbeck 
*30.05. Dassel*
19.06. Bergsprint Bad Driburg 
21.08. Downhill Merxhausen 
29.08. 3 Stunden von Detmold 
18.09. 8 Stunden Rennen Barntrup


----------



## Domme02 (20. April 2010)

knarfyleo schrieb:


> Nach dem Warm-up in Hellental hat jetzt die Challenge4mtb begonnen.
> Hier die Termine:
> 18.04. Warm Up Marathon Hellental
> 25.04. Kami-Cup Barntrup
> ...


+
23.10. Nachtglühen Revival Burg Sternberg


----------



## Berrrnd (20. April 2010)

das nachtglühen gehört ja nun nicht zur challenge.


----------



## Domme02 (20. April 2010)

k_star schrieb:


> das nachtglühen gehört ja nun nicht zur challenge.


Warum nicht? Das ist doch genauso ein Rennen wie die anderen.


----------



## Berrrnd (20. April 2010)

ist das also rennen nr.10 ?

übrigends, gute zeit in hellental.


----------



## Domme02 (20. April 2010)

k_star schrieb:


> ist das also rennen nr.10 ?
> 
> übrigends, gute zeit in hellental.



ja genau, das ist rennen nr. 10. Es wird in der abenddämmerung/ Nacht stattfinden. Mehr weiß ich auch nicht.

Danke. Was hast du denn für eine zeit? (gerne auch PN)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berrrnd (20. April 2010)

ok, das wusste ich nicht!
steht auch noch nicht auf der challenge seite.

habe 1:46:57 erreicht.
mehr als 11min schneller als letztes jahr, aber leider auch über meiner wunschzeit von unter 1:45:00.
die zweite runde war ich überwiegend alleine unterwegs und habe die gruppe vor mir gejagt.

aber nun genug mit ot.


----------



## knarfyleo (13. Mai 2010)

Video vom Rennen 2009 
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5unyyniZXlo"]YouTube- Schaeferwerk Mountainbike Cup 2009[/nomedia]

Fehlen jetzt nur noch eure Meldungen 
www.sollinglauf.de unter Anmeldungen MTB-Cup


----------



## bikerace (15. Mai 2010)

Ich hoffe es bleibt bei der alten Strecke.? Ich bitte um Antwort


----------



## knarfyleo (15. Mai 2010)

Wir haben lange überlegt, an der Himmelsleiter und am Schützenhaus Änderungen vorzunehmen.
*Es bleibt aber Alles beim Alten!* Wenn es an dem WE trocken ist, dann müssten auch mehr Fahrer die Himmelsleiter fahrend hochkommen 
Wenn es regnet haben alle das gleiche Pech und müssen schieben 
Wenn eine Veranstaltung im Schützenhaus ist, müssen die Streckenposten wieder so einen guten Job machen, wie im letzten Jahr.


----------



## knarfyleo (20. Mai 2010)

*Offizielle Streckenbesichtigung am Pfingstmontag um 11 Uhr*
Treffpunkt am Sportplatz, Lessingstraße


----------



## xbiker1000 (21. Mai 2010)

oh prima, Sabrina und ich werden auch da sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikerace (24. Mai 2010)

Bin Pfingstsonntag Eure Strecke gefahren- endlich mal eine Strecke mit wenig Forstpisten und viel Singletrails.


----------



## Paulpansen (25. Mai 2010)

HI,

wie schauts auf der Strecke aus? Nach dem Wetterbericht zu urteilen wirds mit RR hinten bissl eng oder?

Gruß Paul


----------



## Berrrnd (25. Mai 2010)

ich bin in boffzen mit vr nobby und hr ralph gefahren. ging so einigermaßen.
bei den junioren sind einige mit flyweights gefahren.

am sonntag wirds wohl wieder rara vorne und hinten.


----------



## knarfyleo (25. Mai 2010)

Hallo Paulpansen,
ich bin die letzte Woche die Strecke 3x gefahren, gestern nach dem Regen mit Schwalbe Nobby Nic und 2,8 bar. Es gibt zwar ein Matschstück von 20-30m nach der ertsen Abfahrt, aber da hat man genug Schwung, mit dem mittleren Kettenblatt hatte ich überhaupt keine Probleme!!
Ich bin auch letztes Jahr die 2 Runden nach der Regennacht mit Semi-Bereifung gefahren, ca. 10m quälen und dann pflutsche es wieder.
Wenn das Wetter so bleibt (DO soll es noch mal bissel regnen) ist die Strecke überhaupt kein Problem.* Ich empfehle normale MTB-Reifen mit 2,5 bar.*


----------



## Berrrnd (25. Mai 2010)

2,5bar gehören in keinen mtb reifen!


----------



## knarfyleo (25. Mai 2010)

warum?
mit Milch fährt man erheblich niedriger!
Ich fahre jedenfalls mit Luft keine 2,0 bar oder weniger, ich will ja auch noch ein bissel rollen können, bin die Strecke bei Regen auch schon mit 2,8 bar gefahren. Ich halte die 2,5 bar für optimal, weniger bringt nur Vorteil bei viel Schlamm oder sehr unebenen Untergrund. Oder fährst du ein Hardtail?


----------



## Berrrnd (25. Mai 2010)

ich fahre mit milch und luft. 
vr 1,8bar und hr 2,0bar. so um den dreh.

hardtail noch dazu, und nicht das ganze sooo langsam.


biste challenge fahrer? startnummer?


----------



## knarfyleo (26. Mai 2010)

Na, jeder so wie er mag, oder nach eigener Überzeugung 
viel Spaß am Sonntag


----------



## Berrrnd (27. Mai 2010)

habe mir grade mal die startliste angeguckt ...

f.huxhage ist wohl auch dabei. 
dann hoffe ich mal auf ein nettes duell mit t.rotermund.


----------



## Domme02 (27. Mai 2010)

echt? hat der nicht mittlerweile eine Lizenz? oder dürfen die in Dassel auch starten?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berrrnd (27. Mai 2010)

lizenz hat er.

bei den rennen der challenge darf man trotzdem starten. gibt ja bei jedem rennen ne einzelwertung für lizenler.
challenge gesamtwertung gibts nur für hobby fahrer.


----------



## Domme02 (27. Mai 2010)

k_star schrieb:


> lizenz hat er.
> 
> bei den rennen der challenge darf man trotzdem starten. gibt ja bei jedem rennen ne einzelwertung für lizenler.
> challenge gesamtwertung gibts nur für hobby fahrer.


achso. 
aber laut deiner Aussage steht er dann doch im falschen Bereich. Dann müsste er doch in der Unterkategorie "Lizenz" oder so angemeldet sein. So fährt er ja gegen die u19 Hobbfahrer.


----------



## Berrrnd (27. Mai 2010)

so genau habe ich da jetzt gar nicht geguckt!

ist ja egal ob er als hobby oder lizenzler fährt.
das duell mit tobi finde ich interessant. da hällt ja im moment sonst keiner mit.


----------



## bikerace (28. Mai 2010)

Hi, bin gestern die Strecke nocheinmal gefahren. 
Super, wie Ihr die Singletrails durch ausmähen etwas verbreitert habt. Dadurch kann in diesen Passagen höhers Tempo gefahren werden, und das Sturzrisiko vermindert werden. Auch das überholen wird erleichtert, wenn das Gras rechts und links neben der Fahrspur nicht so hoch ist.


----------



## knarfyleo (28. Mai 2010)

k_star schrieb:


> lizenz hat er.
> 
> bei den rennen der challenge darf man trotzdem starten. gibt ja bei jedem rennen ne einzelwertung für lizenler.
> challenge gesamtwertung gibts nur für hobby fahrer.


 
In Dassel gibt es bisher noch keine Einzelwertung für die Lizenz-Klasse!!
Soll aber nächstes Jahr umgesetzt werden.


----------



## knarfyleo (28. Mai 2010)

bikerace schrieb:


> Hi, bin gestern die Strecke nocheinmal gefahren.
> Super, wie Ihr die Singletrails durch ausmähen etwas verbreitert habt. Dadurch kann in diesen Passagen höhers Tempo gefahren werden, und das Sturzrisiko vermindert werden. Auch das überholen wird erleichtert, wenn das Gras rechts und links neben der Fahrspur nicht so hoch ist.


 
Ja, ist jetzt echt besser 
Auch die großen Schlammkuhlen in der Abfahrt wurden mit Stroh+Erde zugeschüttet...ist nicht optimal, aber besser!!


----------



## Berrrnd (28. Mai 2010)

knarfyleo schrieb:


> Auch die großen Schlammkuhlen in der Abfahrt wurden mit Stroh+Erde zugeschüttet...ist nicht optimal, aber besser!!



och nee!
da war doch grade das aufregende.

durfte letztes jahr 2mal durch so ein loch fahren, da ich die linie etwas verfehlt hatte. sah nach dem rennen auch dem entsprechend aus.


----------



## Darkwing_2006 (28. Mai 2010)

Wenn ich mir so den Wetterbericht für Sonntag anschaue... Das gibt bestimmt noch genug Schlamm für alle. 

Finde es gut das etwas Streckenpflege gemacht wurde. Ist sicherer...


----------



## Berrrnd (28. Mai 2010)

sicherer ist es, aber so wird auch der vorteil für leute genommen die bergauf nicht so schnell sind, es aber bergab drauf haben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## knarfyleo (29. Mai 2010)

k_star schrieb:


> sicherer ist es, aber so wird auch der vorteil für leute genommen die bergauf nicht so schnell sind, es aber bergab drauf haben.


Ja, kann sein...aber man kann es nicht jedem Recht machen, Sicherheit geht vor!! 
Es sind hauptsächlich die Kuhlen in der Abfahrt nach der Senke. Durch eine große Kuhle hat sich jemand am Pfingstmontag beim Sturz die Schulter gebrochen . (ein erfahrender Fahrer!!)
Die großen Kuhlen in der Abfahrt sind jetzt durch Auffüllen entschärft!! 
Lt. Wetterbericht wird morgen ein Regentag...eben für richtige MTBiker


----------



## Vokkar (30. Mai 2010)

Hallo und schönen Dank ans Orgateam für alles.
Nachdem der Wetterbericht mich schon seit Donnerstag einzuschüchtern versuchte, hab ich heute morgen beim Blick aus dem Fenster fast gekotzt.
Aber wie immer, wenn mans ersma hinter sich hat ist alles schön gewesen (bis auf die Platzierung, irgendwie bin ich dieses Jahr auf den 4. gebucht).
Also dann bis zum nächsten Jahr
sportive Grüße
vom 
Vokkar


----------



## Darkwing_2006 (30. Mai 2010)

Ist noch irgendjemand unglücklich weil zu wenig Schlamm da war?

Freue mich schon auf Rennen wo man hinterher nur eine dünne Staubschicht auf dem Bike hat.

Von der Organisation war wiedermal alles super (ein zweiter Kärcher wäre wünschenswert gewesen..) Komme gerne wieder!

Gruß
Lars


----------



## Berrrnd (30. Mai 2010)

Darkwing_2006 schrieb:


> ein zweiter Kärcher wäre wünschenswert gewesen..
> Gruß
> Lars



da gabs doch noch nen wasserschlauch.


----------



## Pfützenspritzer (30. Mai 2010)

So, da sind sie nun, die Bilder von der Schlammschlacht!
http://picasaweb.google.com/merida50/Dassel#

Hoffe ihr findet euch wieder, manche Trikos und Startnummern sind ja nicht mehr zu erkennen.
Und denkt dran, am 29.08 ist wieder das 3Std. Rennen von Detmold!!
Gruß aus Detmold
Uwe!


----------



## Darkwing_2006 (30. Mai 2010)

Hm, den Schlauch hab ich nicht gesehen, war wohl zu sehr auf den Kärcher fixiert.

Schöne Bilder, Uwe!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NoBrakeR (30. Mai 2010)

Und hier auch noch eine Fuhre Bilder: 

http://picasaweb.google.com/sollinglauf

Gruß,
Ralph


----------



## Stronglight (31. Mai 2010)

Schade das es vom Start nicht so viele Pics gibt, da waren wenigstens noch alle sauber 

War ne supi Veranstaltung, weche sicher noch deutlich mehr Zuspruch bekommen hätte, wenn das Wetter entsprechend gewesen wäre 

Nebenbei auch prima Techniktrainig - bei meinen Slicks musste ich sogar mal anhalten weil ich dachte ich hätte einen Plattfuß so wie ich da langgeschlängelt bin


----------



## Roudy-Radler (31. Mai 2010)

Auch von mir ein großes Lob an das Orga-Team und jeden, der mindestens sein Wochenende geopfert hat damit eine Horde Mountainbiker durch Ihren Wald fahren kann.

Wäre ich allein, hätte ich wg. des Wetetrs gekniffen. Da wir zu siebt waren konnte ich das gepflegt vergessen, da half auch eine bettel-SMS am frühen morgen nix!

Gut so, sonst wäre so eine Klasse Veranstaltung in Gefahr.
Mit dem Wissen zu starten, dass es nass und matschig wird macht locker wenn der erste Pamptrack kommt . Da ist der Matsch quasi das Salz in der Suppe.
Aber so viel war too Matsch für die Schaltungen. Den Kärcher hätte ich mir zwischendurch irgendwo an der Strecke gewünscht. 

Schon in der erste Runde war das 22er zu, was mit Rennradkassette hinten echt weh tut (selbst schuld also weitertreten!) Als dann auch hinten nur nur die mittleren drei Ritzel relativ frei waren wollte ich nur noch durchkommen.


Das absolut größte war aber wie Ihr das Wetter im Griff hattet.

Anreise bei Regen
Aussteigen und der Regen hört auf
Rennen fahren bei Sonne
Räder verladen bei strömendem Regen
Danke


----------



## knarfyleo (31. Mai 2010)

Ja, wir werden versuchen eine 2ten Kärcher für nächstes Jahr zu organisieren, aber wir hoffen ja immer auf keinen Regen vor dem Rennen .

Ich möchte mich hier erstmal für die hervorragende Arbeit bei meinem Orga-Team bedanken!!!
Wir werden weiter daran arbeiten die Veranstaltung zu optimieren.
Ja, der Schlamm ist immer eine ärgerliche Sache 
Hochachtung an alle Fahrer die sich bei diesem scheiß Wetter auf den Weg zu uns gemacht haben, 4 Runden bei diesem Schlamm sind schon eine Super-Leistung. Man sieht es auch an den Zeiten von diesem Jahr, wie schwer es ging. GottseiDank wurden wir wenigstens während des Rennens mit Sonne belohnt.
Gestern waren echt alles Cracks auf dem Bike.
Dank auch an die Gruppe mit den vielen Kids, welche so viele Kids motivieren kann.
Es gibt immer wieder Kritik und Überlegungen die Trails durch Schotterwege zu ersetzten, aber ist es dann noch richtiges MTB-fahren? Schotterwege langheizen ist doch eher was für Straßenfahrer .

Hoffentlich haben wir nächstes jahr mal kein Regen, dann seht ihr dass die Strecke nur GEIL ist. 
Gruß Oely


----------



## Vokkar (31. Mai 2010)

knarfyleo schrieb:


> ...Es gibt immer wieder Kritik und Überlegungen die Trails durch Schotterwege zu ersetzten, aber ist es dann noch richtiges MTB-fahren? ...


 
Neee, last das bloß so, Autobahn ist beim Neuhausmarathon schon genug dabei!

Auf diesem Wege übrigens noch meinen ausdrücklichen Dank an den netten Herrn mit rot/orangem T-Shirt bei der Zwischenzeitnahme, für die netten Tips und das Anschieben. Das war Balsam bei dem Schlamm.

Gruß
Vokkar


----------



## knarfyleo (31. Mai 2010)

Stronglight schrieb:


> Schade das es vom Start nicht so viele Pics gibt, da waren wenigstens noch alle sauber


 
Bilder vom Start gibt es von NoBrakeR ab Bild 140 unter http://picasaweb.google.com/sollinglauf/SchaeferwerkMTBCup2010#


----------



## Stronglight (31. Mai 2010)

Mit meiner Verfassung gestern waren 40Km ja deutlich genug, aber könnte man nich evtl. darüber nachdenken, für die Langdistanz 1-2 Runden drauf zulegen? Sollte doch auch funzen, denn schwieriger als z.B. Hellental ist die Runde ja nun auch nicht.


----------



## Echinopsis (31. Mai 2010)

Schön war's, trotz Schlammpackung und den daraus resultierenden Schaltungsproblemen. Das kommt davon, wenn man das Rad mit dem abgefahrenen Antrieb nimmt... Dafür musste das Gute wenigstens nicht leiden .
Der Schlauch zum Abspülen der Bikes stand übrigens nicht von Anfang an zur Verfügung, ein findiger Teilnehmer hat den vom Tennisplatz ausgeliehen.
Die Trails durch Schotterpisten zu ersetzen fände ich auch doof, wir fahren schließlich Mountainbike. Wer nicht dreckig werden will, muss sich ein anderes Hobby zulegen. Allerdings hätte ich auch nichts dagegen die Strecke mal im trockenen Zustand zu fahren.
Hier gibt es auch noch einige Bilder von gestern, viel Spaß beim Anschauen.

MfG Tine


----------



## NoBrakeR (31. Mai 2010)

Das sind aber wirklich schöne Bilder. Ein großes Lob an den Fotografen!

Gruß,
Ralph


----------



## Matthes007 (31. Mai 2010)

Um das Wichtigste nochmal zu wiederholen:

Orga: Jupp, bestens, weiterso
Trails ersetzen: Ja sind wir hier im Kindergarten und ja, die lange Abfahrt nach der Zwischenzeit ist bei griffigem Untergrund erste Sahne

Ich komme auch gern wieder im nächsten Jahr


Übrigens:
Wenn jemand einen Sigma-Brustgrut seit dem Duschen vermisst oder jemanden kennt der einen vermißt, fragt mal bei Oely (Chef du Organisation) nach, der kann weiterhelfen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Scott-y (1. Juni 2010)

Ändert bloß nichts an der Strecke oder am Wetter. Sonst komm ich nicht mehr. Von was soll ich mal meinen Enkeln erzählen, wenn nicht von solchen Rennen.
 Prima organisiert, so macht MTB Spaß


----------



## Stronglight (1. Juni 2010)

Matthes007 schrieb:


> ...griffigem Untergrund


Wo bist du denn langgefahren??


----------



## Vokkar (1. Juni 2010)

Echinopsis schrieb:


> ...Hier gibt es auch noch einige Bilder von gestern, viel Spaß beim Anschauen.
> 
> MfG Tine


 
Vielen Dank für die vielen Bilder, sehr schön das!
Grüße
Vokkar


----------



## knarfyleo (1. Juni 2010)

Stronglight schrieb:


> Wo bist du denn langgefahren??


Er kennt die Strecke auch im trockenem Zustand, das meint er! Wenn sie trocken ist, ist sie griffig und erste Sahne.
Kommt doch auch mal im August zu Besuch. Wenn sich viele zu einem Termin fänden, können wir gemeinsam (Orga-Team=12 Personen) die Runde fahren und hinterher nen Bier und grillen!??


----------



## Roudy-Radler (1. Juni 2010)

Matthes007 schrieb:


> ...Orga: Jupp, bestens, weiterso
> Trails ersetzen: Ja sind wir hier im Kindergarten und ja, die lange Abfahrt nach der Zwischenzeit ist bei griffigem Untergrund erste Sahne
> 
> Ich komme auch gern wieder im nächsten Jahr




Ohne die beiden Trailpassagen hätte ich mir den Asphalt/Schotter Anstieg nicht 4x gegeben.
Bitte 2011 mehr davon. Schafft Ihr es vielleicht irgenwie - irgendwo noch Serpentinen und S-Kurven bergab einzubauen?
In Seiffen gabs das mal: Trailabfahrt, mittendrin als "Schikane" Slalom um 3 Bäume und weiter. Oder auch mal eine etwas kniffelige Kante.

Wenn man(n) wie wir im Deister bei solchen Bedingungen auch fährt, machen die Trails trotzdem Spaß.

PS: Der Kuchen war lecker


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (1. Juni 2010)

Ich bin auch dafür, die Trails zu ersetzen. Aber nicht durch Schotterwege, sondern durch anspruchsvollere Trails, wie Roudy schon geschrieben hat. Gerne mit saftigen Steilstücken, und ordentlich Wurzeln. Der jeweilige Chickenway muss dann aber ordentlich Zeit kosten.


----------



## Stronglight (1. Juni 2010)

SamyRSJ4 schrieb:


> Ich bin auch dafür, die Trails zu ersetzen. Aber nicht durch Schotterwege, sondern durch anspruchsvollere Trails, wie Roudy schon geschrieben hat. Gerne mit saftigen Steilstücken, und ordentlich Wurzeln. Der jeweilige Chickenway muss dann aber ordentlich Zeit kosten.


Das is ne Hobby-Veranstaltung...muss somit wohl nahezu selbst mit 'nem Trekkingbike fahrbar sein...


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (1. Juni 2010)

Das finde ich grade nicht. Es ist schließlich ein Mountainbike Rennen. Und keine RTF/CTF (welches war da nochmal Rennrad und welches das andere?).
Die aktuelle Streckenführung stellt außer der konditionellen keine große Herausforderung für Fahrer dar, die regelmäßig mit dem MTB im Gelände unterwegs sind. Die Strecke war m.E. für Leute ausgelegt, die hauptsächlich Rennrad fahren. Und bei einem MTB Rennen darf die Strecke gerne auch für MTBs bzw. entsprechende Fahrstile ausgelegt sein. 

Zum Thema "muss somit wohl nahezu selbst mit 'nem Trekkingbike fahrbar sein": Bei einem Hobby-MX-Rennen taucht doch auch niemand mit einem Motorroller auf.

Trotzdem hats Spaß gemacht!


----------



## Stronglight (1. Juni 2010)

War eben nur eine Vermutung 
Schön finde ich es auch nicht, wenn ein Marathon so ausgelegt ist, dass gute Rennradfahrer die besten Chancen haben...

CTF ist MTB
RTF ist RR


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## knarfyleo (1. Juni 2010)

SamyRSJ4 schrieb:


> Die aktuelle Streckenführung stellt außer der konditionellen keine große Herausforderung für Fahrer dar, die regelmäßig mit dem MTB im Gelände unterwegs sind. Die Strecke war m.E. für Leute ausgelegt, die hauptsächlich Rennrad fahren.


Naa, ganz so ist es auch nicht  es fahren nicht alle MTB-Fahrer mit "Tigerkrallen" im Profil...es hatten einige Probleme mit wegrutschenden Vorderrad!! Reine Straßenfahrer wäre hier verräckt. Auch Topfahrer mussten mal den steilen Anstieg hochschieben .

Aber den Vorschlag mit den extra Schleifen nehme ich gerne auf (auch meine Meinung , ich dachte da an 2 Schleifen im langen Schotteranstieg  )
Wir werden den Vorschlag im Team diskutieren!


----------



## zonuk (1. Juni 2010)

jetzt muss ich auch mal meinen senf dazugeben
erstmal danke an das orga team...und   klasse und bis auf viell ein paar kleinere problemchen eine super veranstaltung. die abfahrten waren jetzt wirklich nicht sonderlich schwierig, voraussetzung ist natürlich ein halbwegs passender reifen (DEN hatte ich dummerweise nicht ) aber egal, der spass steht ja im vordergrund. ich denke wenn man ein paar "schleifen" oder schikanen in die trails eingebaut wird etwas geschwindigkeit rausgenommen (es war jetzt nicht wirklich superschnell) aber ich finde die mischung machts (schnelle, langsame, verwinkelte, verbockte passagen) von allem ein bisschen halt...das ist doch das was wir alle wollen oooder?? aber ich glaube auch wenn die strecke trocken gewesen wäre hätten alle nochmehr spass gehabt...viell nächstesmal.
darf ich denn jetzt noch 2 winzigkleine kritikpunkte von mir geben?? ich mach einfach mal...zum einen den schon im vorfeld besprochene kärcher. meinermeinung nach hätten 3-4 einfache gartenschläuche gereicht...wasseranschlüsse sind ja vorhanden gewesen und zum anderen das man viell. die kleinen 1 min zeitversetzt starten lässt. wobei ich das jetzt nicht negativ bewerten möchte...die jungs und mädchen haben echt alles gegeben


----------



## hoerman2201 (1. Juni 2010)

SamyRSJ4 schrieb:


> Die aktuelle Streckenführung stellt außer der konditionellen keine große Herausforderung für Fahrer dar, die *regelmäßig mit dem MTB im Gelände unterwegs sind. ... *
> 
> Und bei einem MTB Rennen darf die Strecke gerne auch für MTBs bzw. *entsprechende* Fahrstile ausgelegt sein.



das sehen befreundete biker ganz aus unserer nähe z. zt. ein wenig anders


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (1. Juni 2010)

Ja? Dann müssten diejenigen ja jedes Wochenende im Deister hoffnungslos überfordert den Trail runterschleichen. 
Im Ernst: Natürlich musste man bei den tiefen Schlammspuren aufpassen, die Spur zu halten, was bei höherer Geschwindigkigkeit auch durchaus Konzentration erforderte. Trotzdem waren die Abfahrten deutlich (!) einfacher als z.B. "normale" Trails im Deister. 

Ein bisschen mehr Anspruch hätte den Trails sicher gut getan. Mehr wollte ich damit nicht sagen. Und das hab ich jetzt ja auch.


----------



## Berrrnd (1. Juni 2010)

kommt ja nun auch immer darauf an wie schnell man die abfahrten runter geballert ist.

einer mit nem weißen lux hat mich mit seinem verfolger im anstieg abgehängt, und mitte der abfahrt war ich schon wieder knapp dahinter.


----------



## Quen (1. Juni 2010)

k_star schrieb:


> einer mit nem weißen lux


 

Mir hat das Rennen insgesamt auch Spaß gemacht. Anfangs dachte ich ja noch, dass der Schotteranstieg spätestens ab der dritten Runde richtig weh tun wird...

Da hatte ich mir jedoch noch nicht ausgemalt, wie der Rest der Strecke aussehen sollte... was soll ich sagen, ich glaube *so* habe ich mich noch nie in einem Rennen vollgesaut. Unglaublich wie versifft die ansonsten schneeweiße Karre war. Vom neuen Gewicht mal ganz zu schweigen...

Leider hat mich beim Übergang von der ersten in die zweite Runde ein offensichtlich zu hohes Tempo in der Asphaltkurve hinter der Verpflegungsstation zu Fall gebracht. Aufgestanden, Knochen gecheckt, Schmerzen kurz sacken lassen - Gruppe weg. 

Hat dann ein wenig gedauert bis ich wieder dran war, aber dies hat mich auch nochmal so richtig gepushed. Mit meiner Platzierung bei den Masters bin ich - berücksichtige ich den Rennverlauf und die Bodenverhältnisse - dann doch zufrieden.

Zum Thema Kärcher: konnte ja keiner ahnen das die Strecke so weich sein wird, oder?! Zudem hätte ich mir eher gewünscht, dass die Rennkollegen etwas Rücksicht auf die anderen wartenden Biker nehmen und nicht ne gefühlte Viertelstunde ihr Rad abspritzen... kurz drüber damit der grobe Dreck weg ist, hätte auch gereicht. Dann hätte auch ein Kärcher alle glücklich gemacht.

Wenn's nächstes Jahr terminlich passt, gerne wieder.

Grüße
Sebastian

P.S. eine staubige Strecke wäre aber Bombe... 
P.P.S. grds. bin ich auch für mehr technische Streckenabschnitte. Aber das lässt sich auf zahlreiche CC-Rennen und Marathons übertragen. Die Idee mit dem alternativen (und langsameren) Chickenway klingt doch aber gut.
P.P.P.S Danke für eure Fotos - schöne Bilder sind dabei!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Downhillfaller (1. Juni 2010)

zonuk schrieb:


> ich denke wenn man ein paar "schleifen" oder schikanen in die trails eingebaut wird etwas geschwindigkeit rausgenommen (es war jetzt nicht wirklich superschnell) aber ich finde die mischung machts (schnelle, langsame, verwinkelte, *verbockte* passagen) von allem ein bisschen halt...das ist doch das was wir alle wollen oooder??


----------



## Darkwing_2006 (1. Juni 2010)

Immer dieses rumnörgeln an der Strecke. Man muß sich halt entsprechend vorbereiten. Wenn ich bergauf zu langsam bin muss ich eben mein Training dahingehend optimieren bergauf schneller zu sein, und wenn ich bergab zu viel Zeit verliere übe ich eben Fahrtechnik. Sich hinterher zu beschweren das die Piste den eingenen Fähigkeiten nicht genug entgegen kommt kann ja nicht richtig sein.


----------



## NoBrakeR (1. Juni 2010)

Weise Worte


----------



## friesengeist70 (1. Juni 2010)

hallo,
danke an alle die sich für schöne fotos bedanken, das ermutigt mich und auch andere weiter zu machen!
des weiteren muss ich sagen das schlamm und dreck zum mountainbiken dazu gehört, alles andere ist straßenradsport! ich denke das der veranstalter nix zum wetter kann und es gab ja auch ne dusche oder?
leute, weiter so!
grüße holger


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (1. Juni 2010)

@Darkwing: Mit meiner Geschwindigkeit bergauf bin ich zufrieden. Wenn das Training fürs Bergauffahren dann noch mit einer saftigen Abfahrt belohnt würde, umso besser. 
Wäre es mir bei meinen Vorschlägen zur Strecke (Vorschläge, kein Nörgeln!) um meine Platzierung gegangen, hätte ich hier nicht gepostet, sondern wäre in der Zeit radgefahren. 
Dass ein Vorschlag gleich als Nörgeln empfunden wird, ist unschön, aber das gehört wohl leider oft zur Kommunikation via Internet dazu.


----------



## hoerman2201 (1. Juni 2010)

SamyRSJ4 schrieb:


> Trotzdem waren die Abfahrten deutlich (!) einfacher als z.B. "normale" Trails im Deister.



ohne frage, 
nur gibt es auch leute, die fahren in merxhausen in anliegerkurven einfach geradeaus in die büsche


----------



## knarfyleo (2. Juni 2010)

k_star schrieb:


> einer mit nem weißen lux hat mich mit seinem verfolger im anstieg abgehängt, und mitte der abfahrt war ich schon wieder knapp dahinter.


Die Mischung machts...so ist es doch ausgeglichen....so kommen doch der Bergaufstärkere und der "Downhiller" auf seine Kosten  beide vollkommen glücklich machen geht ja wohl auch kaum 
Aber eins ist doch klar, jeder weiß wo er seine Schwächen hat und ob er diese durch Trainingsoptimierung beseitigen will, liegt an jedem selbst.

Bin gestern die Runde abgefahren, ich muss sagen, dass ich höllisch aufpassen musste, dass ich mich nicht lang mache...das Vorderrad ging ja nur weg ...mit mehr Speed ging es dann besser 

Ich sehe die Vorschläge (Kritik...evtl. nörgeln) nur positiv, ich mache mir nach Abwägung ein Gesamtbild und dann wird endschieden, ob und was geändert wird!! Danke Jungs 

Die Idee, eine oder zwei kleine Schleifen einzubauen nehmen wir erstmal auf, diese wird dann im Team diskutiert!!


----------



## Quen (2. Juni 2010)

SamyRSJ4 schrieb:


> @Darkwing: Mit meiner Geschwindigkeit bergauf bin ich zufrieden.


Kannst du auch (erneut) sein!  Samy der Racer-Schreck! 



SamyRSJ4 schrieb:


> Dass ein Vorschlag gleich als Nörgeln empfunden wird, ist unschön, aber das gehört wohl leider oft zur Kommunikation via Internet dazu.


Gut auf den Punkt gebracht.


----------



## Darkwing_2006 (2. Juni 2010)

@ Samy: Kommunikationsprobleme via Web.. Vorschläge sind ok!! Der O-Ton den ich aus einigen Beiträgen gelesen hab war der das die Strecke total Anspruchslos und für Straßenradsportler gemacht wäre, und das klingt für mich nicht wie ein Vorschlag.

Natürlich waren die Trails einfach zu fahren. Das lag aber zum Teil auch daran das man durch den Schlamm dermaßen gebremst wurde das man fast nie richtig auf Schwung kam. Bei trockener Strecke erreicht man auf den Trails schon ganz ordentliche Geschwindigkeiten was dann auch wieder den Spaßfaktor und Schwierigkeitsgrad erhöht.

Ist ja kein Profiradsport was wir hier machen, sondern nur die Challenge 4 fun. Wenn ich mir so das Starterfeld anschaue, ich denke die hälfte der Starter hätte auf einem Parcours mit Trails wie ihr sie im Deister fahrt mehr Stress als Spaß. 

Mein Vorschlag für nächstes Jahr: Strecke so lassen wie sie ist, aber macht die Zeitnahme mit der SportIdent Active Card und stellt eine Zwischenzeit am Traileingang und eine am Ende des Trails auf, dann gibts noch n schönes Trailranking.

Gruß
Lars


----------



## chris2305 (3. Juni 2010)

Darkwing_2006 schrieb:


> @
> 
> Ist ja kein Profiradsport was wir hier machen, sondern nur die Challenge 4 fun. Wenn ich mir so das Starterfeld anschaue, ich denke die hälfte der Starter hätte auf einem Parcours mit Trails wie ihr sie im Deister fahrt mehr Stress als Spaß.
> 
> ...



Denke damit hast du Recht. A nur Spaß und B sind die Deistertrails nun wirklich nicht jedem bekannt und somit ist nicht jeder so etwas gewohnt.

Ausser man ist so schnell wie du Lars, dann fliegt man eh über alles


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

